# Ultimate weight saving!



## kingpin (Jul 5, 2005)

Check out this link to Ebay. This guy seems serious, and it appears some fool has bid.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Amazing-INVISIBL...228840140QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem[/EMAIL]


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

I´d bid, but it´s not my size...


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*?????*

How much does it weight? (Funny!)


foz said:


> I´d bid, but it´s not my size...


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

The guy wants $50 for shipping. Hope it is well packed for that price.


----------



## Thorn Bait (Feb 3, 2004)

They aren't that great. I bought one once, and left it somewhere. I can't find it anymore.


----------



## Colton (Oct 31, 2002)

I keep tripping over mine. I think I'll paint it so I can find it easier.


----------

